# Fluorescent And Bright lights



## abby24

Does anybody else struggle with bright lights and fluorescent lighting? I feel like I’d be fine if my eyes would just adjust to the lighting I can’t focus on anything or else my vision kind of goes blurry. Do the vision effects ever go away?


----------



## 106473

Fluorescent lighting are know to trigger anxiety, before I even had DP i would feel floaty with fluorescent lighting. Mine is a lot better.

What i did was go to the shop every day with a fluorescent light, took a year but by the end of it, i was no longer floating, so exposure is defiantly something.

The blurry effect you describe could be Photophobia, there are sunglasses that work for it. FL-41 tint is the medical ones but I found them hard to find, expensive and couldn't find the frame I wanted (doesn't mean you will).

After research I found that full UV brown tint also seem to work, least mine does the job, i have these

https://assets.ray-ban.com/is/image/RayBan/713132584699_shad_qt?$594$


----------



## abby24

CK1 said:


> Fluorescent lighting are know to trigger anxiety, before I even had DP i would feel floaty with fluorescent lighting. Mine is a lot better.
> 
> What i did was go to the shop every day with a fluorescent light, took a year but by the end of it, i was no longer floating, so exposure is defiantly something.
> 
> The blurry effect you describe could be Photophobia, there are sunglasses that work for it. FL-41 tint is the medical ones but I found them hard to find, expensive and couldn't find the frame I wanted (doesn't mean you will).
> After research I found that full UV brown tint also seem to work, least mine does the job, i have these
> 
> https://assets.ray-ban.com/is/image/RayBan/713132584699_shad_qt?$594$


----------



## abby24

CK1 said:


> Fluorescent lighting are know to trigger anxiety, before I even had DP i would feel floaty with fluorescent lighting. Mine is a lot better.
> 
> What i did was go to the shop every day with a fluorescent light, took a year but by the end of it, i was no longer floating, so exposure is defiantly something.
> 
> The blurry effect you describe could be Photophobia, there are sunglasses that work for it. FL-41 tint is the medical ones but I found them hard to find, expensive and couldn't find the frame I wanted (doesn't mean you will).
> After research I found that full UV brown tint also seem to work, least mine does the job, i have these
> 
> https://assets.ray-ban.com/is/image/RayBan/713132584699_shad_qt?$594$


 do you think it could be from coming off of an antipsychotic?


----------



## 106473

could be, depends if that's when it started, I know many people who had light sensitivity starting anti depressants for instance..

It is listed on a quick google for AS reactions but it depends when it started.. :

"Adverse Reactions. • ....dry mouth; nasal congestion; urticaria; photophobia;"


----------



## abby24

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> For me, these kinds of lights mainly affect my DR. Outside on a nice sunny day it can be as low as 15%, but under those lights it goes instantly up to 80 to 100%.
> 
> No anxiety for me either way though.


 I wonder if this ever goes away like with time?


----------



## Bree123

Yes and it is awful! My school has bright fluorescent lights everywhere and I just feel terrible when I am under those lights. Like Space Monkey said, I feel fine under sunlight but under these gross lights... Awful. It bothers me a but less now than it did when I first felt dpdr, but maybe I'm just used to feeling like shit haha


----------



## abby24

Bree123 said:


> Yes and it is awful! My school has bright fluorescent lights everywhere and I just feel terrible when I am under those lights. Like Space Monkey said, I feel fine under sunlight but under these gross lights... Awful. It bothers me a but less now than it did when I first felt dpdr, but maybe I'm just used to feeling like shit haha


 but is that just because you haven't recovered. Once recovered I think all visual effects go away


----------



## James2368

Your pupils are dilated due to the fact that the brain is in an emergency mode. Therefore some people with DP are very light sensitive, especially DR can seem worse as things look even more unreal then during the day. Also avoidance seeking behavior can make things worse as you associate artificial light with negativity. It is the same thing with floaters, most people have them but don‘t really notice them or if they notice them, they don‘t interpret them negatively.


----------



## abby24

James2368 said:


> Your pupils are dilated due to the fact that the brain is in an emergency mode. Therefore some people with DP are very light sensitive, especially DR can seem worse as things look even more unreal then during the day. Also avoidance seeking behavior can make things worse as you associate artificial light with negativity. It is the same thing with floaters, most people have them but don't really notice them or if they notice them, they don't interpret them negatively.


 that makes sense. So my question is once you're recovered does this go away? Because it's weird every time I take a half a kolonopin all my symptoms go away even the light sensitivity.


----------



## James2368

Klonopin is a Benzodiazepine which is against anxiety / panic disorder....I assume your Symptoms come back once it stops working???


----------



## abby24

James2368 said:


> Klonopin is a Benzodiazepine which is against anxiety / panic disorder....I assume your Symptoms come back once it stops working???


 yes they do.. So if I got off klonopin which I usually only take every few days for the past 4 months and recovered without any medication would the light sensitivity go away? Because I feel like this is my biggest issue.. I'm fine until It's night time and I'm around fluorescent lighting. Idk if coming off the klonopin could make my light sensitivity worse


----------



## James2368

It is not for me to say....klonopin lasts between 18 to 50 Hours. It seems that you ascociate something negativ with night time which causes anxiety. I have the same issue. I am more anxious as well. Becarefull it is an affictive drug...Take care


----------



## abby24

James2368 said:


> It is not for me to say....klonopin lasts between 18 to 50 Hours. It seems that you ascociate something negativ with night time which causes anxiety. I have the same issue. I am more anxious as well. Becarefull it is an affictive drug...Take care


 I think I know that the lights are gonna affect my eyes so it makes me more anxious. Maybe I'm just thinking about it too much


----------



## merleastrology

I saw multiple sources saying that fluorescent lighting can cause anxiety and increase the amount of stress, but I didn't feel anything like what you described. I believe it may happen with a certain group or because your eyes are not used to fluorescent lighting at all. If you want to avoid appearing of this problem in the future, I recommend you buy decent smart LED bulbs instead of fluorescent ones. With smart bulbs, you can always choose the lighting intensity and color so you will be able to adjust the lighting level to avoid damage to your eyes.


----------

